# Paktete abfangen und zu eigenem Programm umleiten - wie?



## m7x (24. Okt 2012)

Hi

Ich habe seit einiger Zeit vor einen Clienten für RTP/RTSP in Java zu implementieren.
Da ich das ganze Stück für Stück angehen will, will ich Paktete von einer Session von VLC abfangen und einzeln decodieren lassen.

Soweit die Theorie nun zur Praxis:

... wo ich leiter keine Ahnung habe wie ich soetwas lösen könnte.
Ich weiß, dass man mit WPE Pro Pakete abfangen und umleiten kann, aber wie ich das nun in meinem Fall lösen sollte weiß ich nicht.
Wäre nett wenn jemand:

a) weiß wie man das Javaseitig lösen könnte (bin Einsteiger auf dem Gebiet Netzwerkprog. - hab einige Tuts zu UDP und TCP Sockets gelesen aber in Bezug auf mein Prob find ich da nix)
b) weiß wie man dass WPE Pro seitig lösen kann

thx m7x


----------



## Bernd Hohmann (24. Okt 2012)

Wenn es Dir einfach nur darum geht, zu Übungszwecken dich in eine VNC-Session einzuklinken, dann würde ich mit dem DatagramSocket einen Proxy schreiben. Alles andere befürchte ich läuft auf JNI-Routinen hinaus.

Bernd


----------



## TheDarkRose (24. Okt 2012)

1. Nicht mit Java.
2. Wenn es dir nur um das Zuschauen der Pakete geht, dann schau dir Wireshark an.


----------



## m7x (24. Okt 2012)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten

Hab das Prob. jetzt ersteinmal beiseite gelegt


----------



## tuxedo (25. Okt 2012)

AFAIK gibt es für PCap, was Wireshark glaub auch benutzt um an die Netzwerkpakete zu kommen, ein Java-Binding names JPCap. Damit könntest du mit Java den betreffenden Netzwerktraffik mitschreiben/abfangen. Wie gut das funktioniert: Keine Ahnung. Aber ein ehemaliger Kollege hat damit glaub mal was gebaut und war ganz zufrieden damit.

- Alex


----------



## m7x (25. Okt 2012)

Danke,

Jpcap wird für meine zwecke reichen
werds mal ausprobieren

Rückmeldung gibts natürlich hier im Forum


----------

